

Most Influential Tech Blogs - mikemaney
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/survey-says-pr-people-love-our-no-embargo-policy/?awesm=tcrn.ch_1Fg&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-copypaste&utm_content=shorturl&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch

======
marcocampos
Most influencial doesn't mean the best. From these I'll say that only
Engadget, GigaOm and ArsTechnica are worth reading. Well, maybe VentureBeat
too...

~~~
rs
What about ReadWriteWeb ?

------
codeodor
Can someone who reports other people's ideas be influential? I'd have thought
the originator should be the one counted.

~~~
codeodor
I guess they influence what people see, if they're popular.

------
buugs
I was expecting a list with techcrunch on top was just surprised they didnt
make it.

------
russell
Best according to PR people. Not quite the same as best according to HN
people.

~~~
mikemaney
Russell, I agree re: your comment about the list being based on PR folk
(admittedly, I am one). Interested to hear what a HN top 10 list would like.
I'd have, personally, had ArsTechnica and ReadWriteWeb higher on the list.

